# Blaen Baglan Farm



## cunningplan (Oct 20, 2013)

I hope this is OK as there is no chance of getting inside this building as its completely collapsed inside. This is a well documented place and there are many photos of it getting more and more in disrepair.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157636743828786/


























The view from here was amazing


----------



## MrGruffy (Oct 20, 2013)

Lovely old place.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 20, 2013)

Cracking view in the last pic.


----------



## NakedEye (Oct 27, 2013)

Now that's dereliction to extreme!


----------

